# Two "Impromptu" Slingshots



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello SlingshotForum friends!!

I present my latest works, this time in a double package. I've called it the "Impromptu" slingshots because they were born in a spontaneous way, without being too prepared.









The "Impromptu I" slingshot was carved out of an olive fork. It was meant to be a part of a program of traditional games, to be presented on some festivities. Later, this idea was abandoned and I took the opportunity to give it a "twist" on its design, improving it for better thumb support grip and gangster style-of-shooting. It was finished simply with some coats of beeswax



























The "Impromptu II" slingshot is a small BB shooter, carved on a small, but resilient branch of eucalyptus. It has a natural cork end cap, laminated with three layers of some wood veneers. I've found this fork while I was attending my school's annual field excursion. Naturally, as the slingshothoolic I am, I spotted this small eucalyptus piece on the ground and I quickly proceed to carve it!!

It wasn't meant to be a slingshot anyway. But it turned out to be one!!! 

Hope you guys like it!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Excellent as usual !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

treefork said:


> Excellent as usual !


Hello my friend!!!

Thank you so much for your feedback!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Mr.Q you are a magician with a fork :bowdown:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

!!!, especialy the first one...!

jazz


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

bigron said:


> Mr.Q you are a magician with a fork :bowdown:


Oh sir...

Thank you so much for such an undeserving comment!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

I've forgot to mention but I've carved the "Impromptu I" slingshot specially for gypsy tabs. Hence the narrow fork tips!

Cheers ...Q



jazz said:


> !!!, especialy the first one...!
> 
> jazz


 Many thanks for your feedback, Jazz!!!

Hope everything's fine!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Beauty again!! The first one seems to have wider forks than your usual gorgeous work. Lovely carving as always!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Ifab25 said:


> Beauty again!! The first one seems to have wider forks than your usual gorgeous work. Lovely carving as always!!


Hello my friend!!!!

How are you, sir?? Hope everything is getting along fine!! :wave:

We have to catch up our conversation one of these days!

Regarding the first slingshot, yes, it has wider forks than my customary designs. Its due to the fact that it was planned to be a shooter for kids to play along, so reducing the chances of fork hits. It was intended to have gypsy tabs attachments also.

Many thanks for your kind reply!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I really like the top one with the bark


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Another great natural !


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

I love the "Impromptu II", i like how the forks get bigger at the end, they look like thumbs!

Trabajo de maestro

Volp


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Ah! Moe NATURALS! I love this flood of naturals and semi naturals we're getting these days from forum members. Nice effect leaving part of the bark on too. Nice fat grip on the first one for good holding characteristics.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

"Q" sir when I grow up I want to be half as talented as you are which will mean I am 100 times more talented than I am now.

Your work is always such a pleasure to see and study. I often find myself looking at your creations for long minuets at a time studying every detail. Your slingshots are magnificent.

Thank you for sharing with us.

Clint


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

great work as usual maestro


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Q-Man! Those are superb. Not only beautiful, but very interesting. The way the big one twists, besides being pretty, looks like it will enhance the torque you can apply when shooting heavy bands.... and on the little one, the way you did the fork tips is, again, not only good-looking, but will serve to hold your bands on better, eliminating the need for grooves. Form, function, beauty, and skill are all there in spades. :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Master Q, where have you been? We missed your beautiful creations. :wave: :wave: :wave:

I love the subtle curves on the handle of #1, but the wide forks is something out of your ordinary carvings.

Little #2 is the die for. I'm a sucker for BB shooters.

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool thanks for sharing them with us they look so great 
Cheerio


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Arnisador78 said:


> I really like the top one with the bark


Thank you so much for your comment, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



Dr J said:


> Another great natural !


Hello Dr J!!! Glad to see you!!

Many thanks for your feedback!!

Cheers ...Q



Volp said:


> I love the "Impromptu II", i like how the forks get bigger at the end, they look like thumbs!
> 
> Trabajo de maestro
> 
> Volp


Thank you very much, Volp!!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q



Chuck Daehler said:


> Ah! Moe NATURALS! I love this flood of naturals and semi naturals we're getting these days from forum members. Nice effect leaving part of the bark on too. Nice fat grip on the first one for good holding characteristics.


Thank you so much, sir!!!

Naturals are indeed so much fun to make!!

Best regards ...Q



Barky Bow said:


> "Q" sir when I grow up I want to be half as talented as you are which will mean I am 100 times more talented than I am now.
> 
> Your work is always such a pleasure to see and study. I often find myself looking at your creations for long minuets at a time studying every detail. Your slingshots are magnificent.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness...

I really don't have words to "comment" on your comment!!

I'm glad I can be of some inspiration to you, my friend! 

Please, do show us your work!!

Cheers ...Q



Bob Fionda said:


> great work as usual maestro


Grazie tanto, amici Bob!!!

Hope everything's fine!!!

Cheers ...Q



Dayhiker said:


> Q-Man! Those are superb. Not only beautiful, but very interesting. The way the big one twists, besides being pretty, looks like it will enhance the torque you can apply when shooting heavy bands.... and on the little one, the way you did the fork tips is, again, not only good-looking, but will serve to hold your bands on better, eliminating the need for grooves. Form, function, beauty, and skill are all there in spades.


Master DH, THANK YOU so much for your always important feedback!!!

The characteristics you've mentioned on both shooters were indeed my purpose.

I'm glad you've liked it, sir!!!

Best regards ...Q



mr. green said:


> Master Q, where have you been? We missed your beautiful creations.
> 
> I love the subtle curves on the handle of #1, but the wide forks is something out of your ordinary carvings.
> 
> Little #2 is the die for. I'm a sucker for BB shooters.


My friend, how's everything???

Life has taken its toll. I'd wish I had more time for this hobby of ours, but my job doesn't allows it too much...

Anyway, I've been finding some time for my carvings, thankfully!!!

Thank you so much for your always kind replies!!!

Best regards ...Q



leon13 said:


> So cool thanks for sharing them with us they look so great
> Cheerio


Thank you so much, my friend Leon!!!

I'm glad you've liked them!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

always a pleasure to view your latest pieces, lovely shooters,


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GHT said:


> always a pleasure to view your latest pieces, lovely shooters,


Thank you so much, my friend, for your kind reply!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Estou muito feliz por este pequeno ramo tornou-se um trabalho tão lindo de arte!

A small bump of this topic, only to express my joy in receiving such a marvelous little BB shooter!  I have been gifted this as a surprise by Master Quercusuber the Great Wood Sculptor!

I love the little native cork buttcap, it locks right into my sweaty hand on these hot summer days with a good gripping effect! I have it banded with some zippy yellow 1/2in X 10in. with one of E~Shot's smaller pouches.

You really got me good on this little one Q! (I know I've given my thanks in PM but I just had to celebrate this one with the rest of the forum) This branch would surely not have become such a gem had you not rescued it! Take care my friend! I'll be carving the raw olive fork you sent once the weather cools  And working on my revenge of course!!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> Estou muito feliz por este pequeno ramo tornou-se um trabalho tão lindo de arte!
> 
> A small bump of this topic, only to express my joy in receiving such a marvelous little BB shooter!  I have been gifted this as a surprise by Master Quercusuber the Great Wood Sculptor!
> 
> ...


Oh my....

Sorry for my late reply, Brother B!!!! Such a MAGNIFICENT mini-review, with proper matching pics!!! AWESOME!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

I'm so glad you've liked it!! You know I'm a sucker for these midgets, but you take the cake, sir. Don't know any better recipient for BB shooters!!!

That cork buttcap has indeed a story. It came from a larger chunk, with probably some 50 years of age, that was on the cellar of my grandfather's house.

And many thanks for the introduction in Portuguese. Practising for your future trip???? 

Hope everything's fine, my friend!!! Be well and have fun. You DESERVE IT!!! :wave:

Best regards ...Q


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very nice&#8230;..Master Q. Thanks for always posting your slings&#8230;..Cheers, LBH2


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

LBH2 said:


> Very nice&#8230;..Master Q. Thanks for always posting your slings&#8230;..Cheers, LBH2


Thank you so much for your nice feedback, my friend!!!!

These were two old ones, but still alive!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

I honestly think natural forks are the best medium, but honestly, how is it that your "impromptu" work is infinitely better than my dedicated work...


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Siempre espléndido mi amigo Alcornoque, muy chulas las dos. Y ese detalle del pomo se ve muy bien


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

sandynoobhead said:


> I honestly think natural forks are the best medium, but honestly, how is it that your "impromptu" work is infinitely better than my dedicated work...


 Thanks for your kind reply, my friend!!!

I don't really know when you've started to make slingshots, but, in time, you'll learn that your latest work is, most of times, your best work.

I've named these two "Impromptu" slingshots because they were not meant to be worked this way. But, naturally, they took some time to be made.

You'll see. In no time you'll be making really good slingshots, even better than mine. Its NATURAL!!!! 

Cheers ...Q



Chepo69 said:


> Siempre espléndido mi amigo Alcornoque, muy chulas las dos. Y ese detalle del pomo se ve muy bien


Muchas gracias, Maestro!!!!

Siempre uno privilegio de leer tus comentos!!! :wave:

Abrazo ...Q


----------

